# About to start 2nd IUI with Clomid at 42.



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone else doing the same this month?
It would be good to share the rollercoaster with another woman in the same boat. My 1st IUI with clomid was a BFP but mc after 6 weeks  .  Didn't bleed for 10 weeks    so i think my body has had time to recover and I am up for another go. Estimate that tracking should start on April 19th and I will ovulate on April 25th.
Is there another bastee out there??  
Kellyx


----------



## Cloud9 (Feb 1, 2006)

Dear Kelly42

i have just received AF folloiwing our 1st IUI.  Will tyr one more IUI before goig on to the IVF rpogramme.

i did not have any adverse reaction to the clomid, grew two 20mm follicles on left, nothing on right ( they did not tell me until the IUI that of i had grown more than 3 they would have ahd tpo canel bewcuase of the rsisk of big multioles)  I quite liked the certianity of knowing wehat was fgiung opn and the timing of oit all.  But today feel quite sad and depressed and worried.  Wil be going for scan this week and I alos am hoping ot be able to do the new Plan Ahead test to get some idea on my ovarian reserve.

I suppose iwill be doing next IUI around 2/3 May as i have a slightly longer cycle than most ie 35 days.

How are you getting along with this IUI cycle.  What do you think you did if anyting to get the BFP last time.  Very sad to hear you m/c    you have been very pantient to wait a further 10 weeks!!!! i have a problem with all this wauting and uncertainty.

Hope to post to you again/


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Cloud 9. Glad to get a response. Thanks. Hope you feel better today as you sounded low yesterday. Got to give it your best shot. No regrets.
Did you choose the Lister deliberately? I've ended up at the Chelsea and Westminster, which is fine but I have read some other postings re the Lister being good for the oldies. Is that true? 
I wasn't patient after the mc - i just didn't bleed for 10 weeks! Each time i have loads of follicles (typically 8 on one side and 10 on the other), but who knows what the quality is like. 
Looks like the rollercoaster will be starting again for us both quite soon. I have had to give the IUI a miss this month  . 
I estimate bleeding again in about 6 weeks so should be going for my 2nd IUI in 8 weeks. That will be after you. Keep in touch and let me know how you get on. It is good to share info and get support  
take care
Kelly


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

hi, can you tell me what the Plan Ahead test is.

Also I am thinking of calling up the Lister. is it expensive for sub fertility help?

thanks


----------



## Cloud9 (Feb 1, 2006)

Dear Kelly42 & 11th hour

The Plan Ahead Test, you asked about 11th Hour, as is it being marketed as is supposed to give you an indication of what your ovarian reserve is in compariosn with a band of voc,maplions.  It tests FSH, AMH and Inhibin B.  It retails for between £166 - £179, which includes the analysis.  It had been in the media quite a lot recently and is a very new test, I asked themn what their sample test size was but could not get anm answer as i do think they ghad been asked before.  i was speaking to admi dept.  Have a look a 
***************************.

Our Dr is a little sceptical about it , particularly as the media was hyping it up and there had been nothig in the BMA Journals.  She does think the results should influence delaying getting pregnant (as is we would do that at our age).  I think the m,arketinmg shouild also include those like us who just would like a little reasuurmace or a kick up the wotsit dpepemdomg u[on the reuslt.

Until we ended up on the IVF route i did not feel my age  but now i am beginning  to - with the age warnings being bleeted on about by my Dr and DH.  It would not be so hard perhaps if i did not see so regulkaurky mithers in a=our area that sre habomg their 2/3/ or 4 babies at 40 plus!! ( Alison who scanned me today said - it makes you wnat to go a give them a hard poke, espcoepca;l.ly as a lot of them man about their children and the timing of  their pregnancies.  I have a friend who found she was preg a little earlioer than planned with their third - ittook her ages to get over the shock and she moaned for ages that her kitchen was not finished before when conceived    !!!!!!

I am just starting the clomid for our 2nd and last IUI - if BFN it will be IVF for us asap.


Bye and good luck


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks for the response Cloud9. I know what you mean about those people who moan about the inconvenience of having got pregnant unexpectedly. All i can think is that i wish that would happen to me!
Also, we have had to abandon our IUI cycle for this month even though I have take the vile clomid. I am disappointed but i guess I have another month to get myself into tip top shape (no wine, caffeine, choc).
Gotta go. Am at work and have another internimable meeting.
Take care of yourself and lots of positive vibes for us all.
Kelly x


----------

